
Forget Iron Chef, How About Iron Coder? - pius
http://www.semergence.com/2008/03/25/what-if-we-ran-an-iron-coder/
======
jcl
Sounds tricky. The closest thing we have is TopCoder and the ACM collegiate
competitions, and ESPN isn't exactly fighting for coverage of those events --
even though they're willing to cover spelling, chess, and video game
competitions.

I think the big hurdle is audience engagement. Everyone instinctually
understands how one thing can taste better than another -- Iron Chef routinely
pulls in celebrity judges who know almost nothing about cooking. The public
does not have the same intuitive grasp of code quality.

